
Show HN: Style – Similar to Prisma for Mac/Win - feelix
http://macdaddy.io/Style/
======
stephenr
Previous post from a short while ago, where I mentioned massive memory usage:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12364316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12364316)

~~~
feelix
That's been fixed

------
dfire
does it still have the memory usage issue?

~~~
feelix
No, it has been fixed

